# new gutter n downspout pricing?



## f3cbboy (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been getting quotes on commercial sized gutter install (6" .032" gutter and 3" X 4" .019" leaders/downspouts) and they seem high to me. Three different estimates between $1350 and $2075.  I have about 80' of gutter in about six sections and 60' of downspout.

Does this seem high or have I just not found the right guy yet?

All I have been able to get out of one of the guys that commercial gutter install is about $4 per foot more expensive than residential. I don't want to come off as being too_ cheap _but my neighbor who has almost the exact same house as me (same gutter arrangement) had his installed last year for about $770.00.
Maybe less quality thickness aluminum was used?? has aluminum gone up that much in the last year??
I need some guidance, should I just run with it or keep looking?


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 20, 2013)

Did you get the install company's name off your neighbor and try them?
You can also call a gutter company that runs them out on site and just ask them how much to cut & drop the amount of footage you need.
They will give you a price per foot to cut & drop, and then you know how much mark up on materials and labor the companies that gave you the quotes you have are adding.
Are the quotes from companies that have their own gutter machines and run them out on site, or are they purchasing off another company then bringing to job site and installing?


----------



## f3cbboy (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks for the reply.  they are all seamless installs - coming off a roll and bending them onsite.  I am figuring about 30-40% labor? I would ask my neighbor but we stopped talking after I moved my woodpile over by the property line by his house....probably sometime in January.  I was gonna move it back - I just moved it to get driveway paved but I thnk it has found a new home!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 20, 2013)

Way back when I was still roofing(late 90's) 5" K gutter was about $3.35 per linear foot cut & dropped.Not including end caps, outlets, miters etc.
The Down spout will be in 10' length, plus elbows and anchors, fasteners etc.
Not sure of how much linear foot of gutter you need, but the 6" k gutter plus the labor to install  seems about right between $1,300.00 and $1,500.00.
The $2k quote seems a bit high.


----------



## f3cbboy (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks for the help.  I will get it done   I have about total 80' of gutter in about six different sections sections and 60' of downspout. k refers to a specific thickness?  thanks again


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 22, 2013)

K is just terminology for the style. And virtually all 5" & 6" gutter you see is "K" gutter.
For 80' of gutter and 60' f spout, I will say that seems high on pricing.
I was figuring closer to 200' of gutter.
You best bet like I said, is call another gutter place and ask them how much to cut & drop the needed gutter, accessories & spout.
The will give you a price per foot on the gutter, and per pc for everything else.
You also want metal hidden hangers(screw in type). NOT spikes & furls or plastic hidden hangers, they are both junk and will not hold very well or long.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been getting lots of gutter installed on my house and shop. 3-3.5$ per foot installed and they count the downspout footage as gutter footage in the price. Rolled out on site and using metal hidden hangers.


----------



## 343amc (Aug 22, 2013)

I had roughly 180 feet of seamless gutter put on my house and garage 1.5 years ago for just under $1600.  That included 4 downspouts and replacing the aluminum fascia trim while they had the gutters off.

That is one of the better investments I've ever made.  The vinyl gutters that were up there previously were crap.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 22, 2013)

My five inch came to about $6.50 a linear foot two months ago. For downspouts and gutter. Good grade fascia cover shaped on site was $4.20 a foot. Damned expensive but they did it well and fast with good materials. And managed to not get hurt on my two story with no level ground in site.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 22, 2013)

Holy crap...$4.20 a foot! I should have stayed with roofing & metalwork!, but my body said otherwise.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 25, 2013)

Had a little over 140ft done with hidden screw hangers and screens on top with 4 downspouts for a little over $1100 in January. I would call a few more companies.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 25, 2013)

When I built my house in 2009, I had completely forgotten the gutters! There is a company that continuously goes around a 800 KM loop checking for new construction. They came by my place and gave me an estimate. The problem is that they are the ONLY company to do it. I have about 90 feet of gutter and 7 or 8 downspouts (my back piece is one long 46 foot piece as they bend it on demand). They match the downspouts to the color of your siding, check for leaks before leaving, etc etc. 1 hour and 15 minutes  later I had to cut them a cheque of $1275.


----------



## lukem (Aug 27, 2013)

I had something like 200' of 5" gutter with 8 downspouts installed for under a grand.  This was about 3 years ago.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't forget, he is going with 6" gutter instead of 5", at .032 thickness.
Most gutter is thinner .027 thickness.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah. He wants these.







Showed that to the Vietnamese fellow that did my gutters and he yelled "No! No! No do that!!"


----------

